# New Owner From Hot-Lanta!!



## Bearhog (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm actually from Snellville,GA but happy to be here non-the-less. We just purchased a '11 250RS. This is our second hardside trailer and a huge leap from our Rockwood Minilite. We have our first trip coming up (SC coast) and I'm more excited than the kid. The Outback will be like a condo on wheels for our small family so I hope to be using it for years and years. With that said, we did have a rough start having found some significant items in the PDI however, we purchased from a local dealer and they have worked quickly to resolve the issues. So glad I didnt drive to Ohio to buy.

The site has already become a regular haunt for me and I hope to finish out my profile and avatar and all that other teckno stuff very soon. Perhaps even post some pictures of the new rig on the Carolina Coast.

My best to y'all


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome to the site from south GA ----Mike


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

Carolina Coast? Awww now you've done it. I want to get back to Huntington Beach S.P. so bad!! (Murrell's Inlet, SC) Fresh shrimp, unspoild beach... wow!

I grew up in Smyrna...not too awfully far from Snellville.

I'd be interested in what Keystone messed up that you found on the PDI.

We were one of those people that drove up to Ohio...and I looked our rig over pretty well. I think a spider web causeing the gas portion of the water heater to not light was about the only thing that I found. Well...other than the battery cables being too short to route them properly into the battery box. I fixed that when I got home, myself.

Welcome to the site! Congratulations on your new Outback!! Looking forward to your pix along the coast!!

All the best,


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

Welcome my fellow Georgia Outbacker....


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome to Outbackers! I may be a little biased, but I think you made a great choice in the 250RS. We've had ours for one season now and absolutely love it!

I also look forward to hearing what was messed up on your trailer. Ours has never been in for service. Any minor adjustments or fixes have been taken care by yours truly. For the most part I'm a believer in "if you want it done right, do it yourself". Naturally, a major component would require warranty attention, but so far, that hasn't been needed.

Enjoy the new "condo"


----------



## Bearhog (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments!

I'll do my best to post some pix from the trip to Hunting Island. I'm not the best at that sort of thing. (I'm sure there's a thread on it somewhere)It's hard as heck to get a spot at Hunting Is. these days but there have been some recent cancelations with the increase in gas prices.

As for the trouble with the new rig, both entry doors were misaligned and had to be completely replaced. More that I could ever handle. Also had cracked fenders on both sides. I guess the builders had the torque set to high on the screwdrivers the day the built mine


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers from Dawsonville Georgia


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Luann & Mike (Jul 26, 2010)

Welcome to the site from Lilburn GA ----Mike


----------

